# dixon-memorial wma



## ware cty hunter (Aug 23, 2011)

anyone hunting dixon-memorial?never hunted there before any info would be great


----------



## medic1 (Aug 23, 2011)

It's large for sure. Has some good deer but not a heavy population. Has bears and turkeys, too. Like all public land, the further you get off the beaten path, the better.


----------



## ware cty hunter (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks alot.would the laurawalker side be a good place to start.


----------



## medic1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes it is. Especially for bow.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Aug 25, 2011)

ware cty hunter said:


> anyone hunting dixon-memorial?never hunted there before any info would be great



If I see you at the Douglas Hunting Expo, I'll help ya out. Bring a downloaded map of all quadrants and I'll give ya some spots to check out- coordinates too if ya have a GPS. Dixon is my favorite of all the WMAs I've hunted, but unfortunately due to my work I miss most of the early season hunting now. I hate to see all those years go to waste. It can be tough out there at times. You'll have to scout out a lot of places to find the hot spot for that particular hunt. These deer are very nomadic and may move miles around in a constant merry-go-round due to food sources and hunting pressure. However there are a few blocks that are traditionally good, but you need to find the sweet spot within the spot.


----------



## ware cty hunter (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks alot i hope to be there ive got the map.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Aug 25, 2011)

ware cty hunter said:


> thanks alot i hope to be there ive got the map.


 i'll be the one wearing a camo cap. should be easy to find me. it is south ga lol. just kidding...pm sent


----------



## oldways (Aug 26, 2011)

good huntin be ready to burn some boot leather..


----------



## ware cty hunter (Aug 26, 2011)

went scouting there this morning good sign seen some big buck tracks.


----------



## oldways (Aug 26, 2011)

Where are you scouting (just road name) I always did good off skullhead rd and camp island rd  hope it helps if you go in off these to spots have you some rubber boots or hip waders.


----------



## ware cty hunter (Aug 26, 2011)

i was past the fireing range saw some big deep tracks.and can you hunt by the big powerline when you first come in.


----------

